# The new and appoved Seattle Seahawk thread



## antiquity

I watched the Seahawk/Chargers game last night and was amazed at the large amount of Seahawk fans at the game...with a stadium of only 27-29K seats it is a sad day for NFL football in Los Angles. The stadium was only about 3/4 full for the Chargers game and a lot appeared were Seattle fans.

I wonder if a buyer will come forward and buy the Charger franchise and move the team to a more supportive city.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This is exactly what I said would happen. I said way back during football season that the Chargers would have the exact same problem the Rams experienced when they moved to st louis.

 Other than the Warner/Faulk years in st louis,the Rams the majority of their time in st louis for 22 years,always had a half empty stadium with the few fans that did show up always being from the opposing team. Thats what will continue to happen with the chargers as well..It has nothing to do with being a preseason game.

It was  a sad day indeed  for NFL football in Los Angeles for the Chargers thats for sure,theres no doubt about that.

I dont know why it amazes you that most the fans there were Seahawk fans.

 there are no Charger fans in LA whatsoever.This is exactly what I expected to see in the stands because most Charger fans in san diego that were polled,to their credit,they  said they would not go up there to LA and watch them  and I commend them for their loyalty to their  city.

I said this last spring and I'll say it again.Bringing in another NFL football team in LA other than the Rams is suicide for the NFL.

I think everybody here can agree two teams in LA has NEVER worked. The NFL never pays attention to history of course though.

LA is Rams country.They could care less about the Chargers OR Raiders.Last year when the Rams had their first preseason game,as you can see in this pic below,it was a packed house,not an empty seat in the house.








Contrast this to  the Chargers game in this pic below.Looks like the NFL is too embarrassed to post any pics of the tiny turnout at the Chargers game because this is the ONLY pic I could find. these are LOWER level seats and yet very few bodies in them.same as the Rams days in st louis.






"ALSO" contrast this preseason game in LA against the Seahawks against the Seahawks/Chargers home opener in SAN DIEGO two years ago.as you see in the video below,a packed house,not one empty seat and the majority were not Seahawk fans either.


I have a hard time believing that  after this season when Spanos finds that only about 20,000 fans show up for each game all year ,that he will be so embarrassed he will want to go back to San Diego in a heartbeat.

In this video below in the link NFL on twitter,you see some Seahawk fans in the stands celebrating after intercepting Rivers for a touchdown.I cant find it now but I also saw a picture of the fans in the stands of this interception and i could tell the majority of them were all jumping up and down celebrating which proves the majority that showed up were indeed Seahawk fans.

NFL on Twitter


----------



## LA RAM FAN

check this out below.

Despite the fact that it's only preseason, when teams move there's usually a certain buzz around a team's first game in a new stadium. The Los Angeles Chargers' move, however, has been controversial from the jump. For their preseason opener on Sunday night, 21,054 fans went to the StubHub Center (which has a capacity of 27,000) to see the Chargers get routed by the Seahawks. For comparison, the Los Angeles Galaxy of the MLS had 25,667 in attendance the previous night.

the number of no-shows Sunday night seemed stark considering that StubHub is less than half the size of every other NFL stadium and the Chargers, with a high-powered offense, were playing their first game in a new city after moving from San Diego.

The smallest crowd the Chargers drew in Qualcomm Stadium last season was 52,165 for their home opener against the Jacksonville Jaguars. They drew 46,524 and 47,407 for preseason home games against the Arizona Cardinals and San Francisco 49ers.

52,165 for the pitiful Jaguars and 47,407 for the pitiful Niners as well in PRE SEASON games?

Thats pretty impressive especially considering that  last year everybody knew they were leaving them.

I mentioned that there are no charger fans in LA which is why they will always have the same problem all year long the Rams always had in st louis,a half empty stadium  with most fans being from the opposing team.

Here is the proof.When the LA Times polled NFL fans in LA what team they wanted back the most these were the results,these results also happened in a nationwide poll by ESPN as well.

1.Rams came in first with 60% of the vote.
2.Raiders came in 2nd with 35%.
3.Chargers? third place with just a mere 5% of the vote.

Even the Raiders always had half empty stadiums there only attracting gang members which was why the NFL did not want them as the second team there but they at least have MUCH more fans than the Chargers there.


----------



## Borillar

A sad day indeed when Spanos loaded up the U-Hauls and moved the Chargers out of San Diego up to LA. After his big fuck you to the fans in San Diego, I wonder if they would welcome the franchise back  or would it have to return under new ownership?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Borillar said:


> A sad day indeed when Spanos loaded up the U-Hauls and moved the Chargers out of San Diego up to LA. After his big fuck you to the fans in San Diego, I wonder if they would welcome the franchise back  or would it have to return under new ownership?



Yeah I think the only way the Charger fans in san diego would ever welcome them back is if Dean sold the team to his sons.They after all wanted to stay in san diego.

Unless spanos doesnt care about small crowds of only 20,000 or so for games and only 5,000 of them being charger fans,I dont know WHY he would want to stay there in LA.I mean WHY would you want to stay in LA and have crowds like THIS at all your games all year long  every year?

Smaller stadium,Smaller crowds,Same result.















when you can have THIS in San Diego all year long in these two pics below?


----------



## Dale Smith

LA RAM FAN said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A sad day indeed when Spanos loaded up the U-Hauls and moved the Chargers out of San Diego up to LA. After his big fuck you to the fans in San Diego, I wonder if they would welcome the franchise back  or would it have to return under new ownership?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think the only way the Charger fans in san diego would ever welcome them back is if Dean sold the team to his sons.They after all wanted to stay in san diego.
> 
> Unless spanos doesnt care about small crowds of only 20,000 or so for games and only 5,000 of them being charger fans,I dont know WHY he would want to stay there in LA.I mean WHY would you want to stay in LA and have crowds like THIS at all your games all year long  every year?
> 
> Smaller stadium,Smaller crowds,Same result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you can have THIS in San Diego all year long in these two pics below?
Click to expand...




I was a huge fan of the San Diego Chargers. They were my favorite team growing up because they passed the ball and had bad ass receivers like Lance Alworth and Gary Garrison and their uniforms were bad ass. I don't see any way that Los Angeles will ever support them. I think this move will end up biting them in the ass in a big way.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A sad day indeed when Spanos loaded up the U-Hauls and moved the Chargers out of San Diego up to LA. After his big fuck you to the fans in San Diego, I wonder if they would welcome the franchise back  or would it have to return under new ownership?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think the only way the Charger fans in san diego would ever welcome them back is if Dean sold the team to his sons.They after all wanted to stay in san diego.
> 
> Unless spanos doesnt care about small crowds of only 20,000 or so for games and only 5,000 of them being charger fans,I dont know WHY he would want to stay there in LA.I mean WHY would you want to stay in LA and have crowds like THIS at all your games all year long  every year?
> 
> Smaller stadium,Smaller crowds,Same result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you can have THIS in San Diego all year long in these two pics below?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a huge fan of the San Diego Chargers. They were my favorite team growing up because they passed the ball and had bad ass receivers like Lance Alworth and Gary Garrison and their uniforms were bad ass. I don't see any way that Los Angeles will ever support them. I think this move will end up biting them in the ass in a big way.
Click to expand...



Yeah like I said earlier I have a hard time believing that spanos after seeing all those empty seats at all those games wont want to go back to san diego in a heartbeat after this season.Lol  If he doesn't,well i guess he actually doesn't care about empty seats.

that is so cool to hear that the chargers were your favorite team growing up. Like you said so well,they uniforms were bad ass. If not for the Rams,thwy would have been my favorite team growing up as well but the Rams uniforms in LA were even more bad ass so they were my fave. the chargers were my second favorite though because their uniform colors are the same.they were both bad ass though with the yellow pants they always wore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

check out these 2  short videos,this is comedy gold,this guy nails it saying exactly what i said how last year the Rams filled a 90.000 seat stadium with not an empty seat in the house and the chargers could not even fill a 27,000 seat stadium with just a mere 20,000 that turned out.


----------



## antiquity

Sorry to report that Offensive lineman George Fant went down with a major injury. The Hawks can ill afford any injuries to offensive linemen. Other wise the Hawk looked reasonable well in the game against the Vikings who will probably challenge the Packers in the NFL North. I am really excited about Williams at WR...impressive over the first two preseason games.
I have three concerns so far that I have seen though...one: Offensive line still weak.  Two: defensive backs having trouble with the long pass and Three: lack of a pass rush.

Your thoughts and observations so far....


----------



## Borillar

antiquity said:


> Sorry to report that Offensive lineman George Fant went down with a major injury. The Hawks can ill afford any injuries to offensive linemen. Other wise the Hawk looked reasonable well in the game against the Vikings who will probably challenge the Packers in the NFL North. I am really excited about Williams at WR...impressive over the first two preseason games.
> I have three concerns so far that I have seen though...one: Offensive line still weak.  Two: defensive backs having trouble with the long pass and Three: lack of a pass rush.
> 
> Your thoughts and observations so far....


Hope the Seachix don't have the injury bug. Hit the Vikes really bad last season. Always hate to see injuries like this in pointless preseason games.


----------



## antiquity

I agree about the injuries...and about the injuries in preseason games, I think since the coaching staff knows who will start the regular season before the preseason starts. The preseason games only settle who the back ups will be and I think elimination of two preseason games would be in order....Look according to rules over the past few seasons preseason practice tackling isn't even permitted.


----------



## antiquity

antiquity said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A sad day indeed when Spanos loaded up the U-Hauls and moved the Chargers out of San Diego up to LA. After his big fuck you to the fans in San Diego, I wonder if they would welcome the franchise back  or would it have to return under new ownership?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think the only way the Charger fans in san diego would ever welcome them back is if Dean sold the team to his sons.They after all wanted to stay in san diego.
> 
> Unless spanos doesnt care about small crowds of only 20,000 or so for games and only 5,000 of them being charger fans,I dont know WHY he would want to stay there in LA.I mean WHY would you want to stay in LA and have crowds like THIS at all your games all year long  every year?
> 
> Smaller stadium,Smaller crowds,Same result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a huge fan of the San Diego Chargers. They were my favorite team growing up because they passed the ball and had bad ass receivers like Lance Alworth and Gary Garrison and their uniforms were bad ass. I don't see any way that Los Angeles will ever support them. I think this move will end up biting them in the ass in a big way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wasn't the lack of attendance/interest in LA the reason the Chargers left LA and moved to San Diego in the first place? Isn't it the same reasons the Rams fled to St Louis 20 some odd years ago?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A sad day indeed when Spanos loaded up the U-Hauls and moved the Chargers out of San Diego up to LA. After his big fuck you to the fans in San Diego, I wonder if they would welcome the franchise back  or would it have to return under new ownership?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think the only way the Charger fans in san diego would ever welcome them back is if Dean sold the team to his sons.They after all wanted to stay in san diego.
> 
> Unless spanos doesnt care about small crowds of only 20,000 or so for games and only 5,000 of them being charger fans,I dont know WHY he would want to stay there in LA.I mean WHY would you want to stay in LA and have crowds like THIS at all your games all year long  every year?
> 
> Smaller stadium,Smaller crowds,Same result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a huge fan of the San Diego Chargers. They were my favorite team growing up because they passed the ball and had bad ass receivers like Lance Alworth and Gary Garrison and their uniforms were bad ass. I don't see any way that Los Angeles will ever support them. I think this move will end up biting them in the ass in a big way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the lack of attendance/interest in LA the reason the Chargers left LA and moved to San Diego in the first place? Isn't it the same reasons the Rams fled to St Louis 20 some odd years ago?
Click to expand...




antiquity said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A sad day indeed when Spanos loaded up the U-Hauls and moved the Chargers out of San Diego up to LA. After his big fuck you to the fans in San Diego, I wonder if they would welcome the franchise back  or would it have to return under new ownership?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think the only way the Charger fans in san diego would ever welcome them back is if Dean sold the team to his sons.They after all wanted to stay in san diego.
> 
> Unless spanos doesnt care about small crowds of only 20,000 or so for games and only 5,000 of them being charger fans,I dont know WHY he would want to stay there in LA.I mean WHY would you want to stay in LA and have crowds like THIS at all your games all year long  every year?
> 
> Smaller stadium,Smaller crowds,Same result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a huge fan of the San Diego Chargers. They were my favorite team growing up because they passed the ball and had bad ass receivers like Lance Alworth and Gary Garrison and their uniforms were bad ass. I don't see any way that Los Angeles will ever support them. I think this move will end up biting them in the ass in a big way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the lack of attendance/interest in LA the reason the Chargers left LA and moved to San Diego in the first place? Isn't it the same reasons the Rams fled to St Louis 20 some odd years ago?
Click to expand...



Those are fair questions.

To answer them,the first question is true.Second one is not.could not be further from the truth.

Here are the facts for question one.
1.The lack of attendance/interest in  LA for Chargers games was for sure the reason they did leave LA for san diego after being there for one year. The Chargers could not compete with the Rams in attendance.The Rams dominated the market.

Despite being a playoff team and winning the division with a winning record of 8-4 and making it to the AFC title game,the Chargers average attendance per game that season was just 14,000. Many times they could only fill about 10% of the seating  capacity in the LA coliseum.

That same season,the Rams had the same record but was on the losing side going 4-8 yet their average crowds they drew were around 77,000  which was impressive especially back then when baseball was americas favorite pastime and football took a back seat to it.That was the average attendance around the NFL. The majority of the time the Rams were in LA,they were always in the top five in league attendance.

Dont take my word for it on those attendance numbers for the rams and chargers,you can look it up and see for yourself.

Here is an article from Chargers owner Barron Hiltons interview to the LA TIMES back then talking how he could not compete with the Rams in attendance and why he needed  the move to SD.


San Diego Chargers have long history of flirting with Los Angeles move

According to the _San Diego Union-Tribune_, the Chargers sometimes filled just ten percent of capacity at The Coliseum in 1960 — their first and only season in the city.

As Jack Wang noted, here’s what former Chargers owner Barron Hilton said about the Rams and Chargers playing in the same stadium:

“There’s no doubt in my mind that we’ve got to get out of Los Angeles. We can’t compete in the same market with the Rams. A lot of cities would like to have us. . . . I’d prefer to put the club in San Diego.”


Facts for question two.
2. As I said before,the majority of the time the Rams were in LA they were always in the top five in league attendance.They even set a record for the highest attended game in NFL history that has yet to be broken.

It actually  wasnt until the early 90's that the Rams started having attendance problems and that was not because of the lack of interest in the Rams but because they hated the OWNER of the team.She was a bitch.She was smart in one way though.

 She was a showgirl from st louis,so she intentionally gutted the team trading away their great players Eric Dickerson,all pro Kevin Greene,pro bowler and future hall of famer Toby Harrah still in his prime and many other talented players so they would be a crappy team and the fans would hate her so much they would stop showing up for games and she would get her wish to move  the team to her hometown in st louis and claim she to the fellow owners she had such bad fan support she needed to move them. It worked because like i said,the fans stopped showing up for games because they hated the OWNER of the team,not because of the poor play on the field.the fans BEGGED her to sell the team and she refused. she is burning in hell right now along with Al Davis and Dean Spanos will later join them.


whats funny is the tables have been turned on for the fans in st louis because Kroneke did EXACTLY what that bitch Georgia Frontiere did.He was never serious about winning in st louis.He knew first hand from living in st louis how the fans there are fair weather fans,how they wont support losers so he hired the worst coach in the world possible which was the reason he kept him for so long in st louis.

But now that he is in LA,he is NOW trying to win as he has proven with the firing of Fisher and the hiring of offensive minded Sean Mcvey to tutor Jared Goff and by going out and getting a legitimate number one reciever and home run threat in Sammy Watkins.

It wont happen all of s sudden this year that they have a winning record of course,they are still rebuilding but at least now that they are in LA,Kroneke has proven he is serious about winning. a couple of years from now,i see them being a playoff contender.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Rams moving to Stank Louis was the most retarded thing in the world to be allowed by the NFL and the Chargers going to LA is right up there with them..Economists correctly back then said that was a horrible mistake to make leaving the second biggest media market in the country for a small no name hicktown . what a joke.

 The city never even wanted them. The first year they were there,and the last SEVERAL years they were there in stank louis,this is what the crowds ALWAYS looked like at all their games.Thats what the st louis papers would always claim was rocking the dome.











This was a game against the Vikings a few years ago.If not for the Viking fans that showed up,you would have only like 5,000 fans in the place,no joke.the majority were viking fans.

I went to stank louis one year,their last year there to see your Seahawks,a division rival and a team that has been in back to back superbowls.same thing,I looked around and it looked like there were no more than 20,000 people in the stands with 15,000 of them being Seahawks fans for the HOME OPENER no less.

well that it what is going to go on year after year in LA for the chargers as well.this rivals that move as the most asinine move in NFL history.


There is a REASON the Rams survived in LA for over 50 years.The majority of their time in LA,it was not uncommon at all to see crowds like this over the five decades they were there.  Neither the Chargers OR Raiders were ever embraced in LA,nobody cared about them.They DID however LOVE the Rams as evidence in these pics in videos below.

This pretty much debunks the myth that LA does not love the Rams. they only dont like the Raiders and Chargers.you wont find ONE EMPTY SEAT in any of these videos or pics in these games played in LA of Rams games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

God the NFL owners are the biggest morons in the world.Two teams in LA has NEVER worked,never will,they seem to be in denial on that.

They are too stupid to understand obviously that just because it works in new york doesnt mean it will ever work in LA. they have the population to support two teams but they only have passion for the Rams cause they have the history there. what the morons in the NFL dont get is two teams will never work in LA because unlike New York where they got nothing better to do that watch football,,they already have UCLA and USC they support so anything more than one team the Rams,will NEVER work and has and will always be a major disater that will explode on them.


I sure am thankful that it was the chargers as the second team as i always said it would be because having the raiders in LA would split the Rams fanbase down the middle and hurt them drastically where the chargers are no threat to them EVEN if they win as history proves.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

one final thing on this,talking about how the Raiders were never embraced in LA the whole time they were there,the Raiders have a national cult following and even THEY bombed horribly in LA. The support was so terrible for the Raiders in LA with half empty stadiums all the time even when they were great as i just got done showing,that the whole time they were in LA,they were NEVER on Monday night Football where the Rams were many times in the 1970's when they played at the Coliseum because they always drew packed crowds like the ones in my pics i posted.

Lets see,the Raiders who have a national following yet bombed in LA and drew so badly they were never on monday night football as a result,they bombed in LA yet the owners allowed a team that has only a 5% fanbase in LA much worse than the Raiders to come to LA? whats wrong with this picture? how can these owners be so stupid,do they not even care about them having so many empty seats for charger games or what? does Spanos even care?

Here is a great excellent article on WHY the Chargers will never be embraced in LA EVEN  if they win.could not have said it better myself.


An Open Letter To Los Angeles Rams Fans
Here are many reasons.

The first and foremost is that the Chargers belong in San Diego.

2.For all their efforts after one year, they fled L.A. for the greener pastures of San Diego — L.A. already had a professional football team: the Rams.

So now the Chargers come waltzing back to Los Angeles after 50 years away. They argue that they can win the fight for L.A. by earning it; however, Chargers’ ownership is naïve to think by moving 200 miles up the coast, Angelenos will simply drop their love affair with the Rams for carpetbaggers.

3.Los Angeles will always be a Rams town.

4.The Rams were the first team to move west, the first team to win a professional sports championship for Los Angeles,.

5.What have the Chargers ever done for the city of Los Angeles? Nothing. Instead, they left our city after one season.

6.The Rams remain the “soul” of Los Angeles, embraced by Los Angeles’ other most beloved symbol of life in the most beautiful city in America: “Hollywood.”

It’s time for Rams fans to let the Chargers know that they’re mere pretenders of the throne and will never succeed in Los Angeles.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> I watched the Seahawk/Chargers game last night and was amazed at the large amount of Seahawk fans at the game...with a stadium of only 27-29K seats it is a sad day for NFL football in Los Angles. The stadium was only about 3/4 full for the Chargers game and a lot appeared were Seattle fans.
> 
> I wonder if a buyer will come forward and buy the Charger franchise and move the team to a more supportive city.




Only talking about this again since the Chargers were mentioned in the OP here. To bad the city of LA cant do this,that would be great.


----------



## antiquity

Back to this being a Seahawk thread.....Last pre-season game for the Seahawks tonight. Hope no one gets hurt. I am sure the starters won't play for long if at all.


----------



## antiquity

Now that the drama is over and Saturday night we (the fans) will know who is on the finally rooster (I have a feeling the coaching staff has known for about a month give or take a players or two) Seattle went undefeated in the preseason.... but as we know that doesn't mean squat....in 2008 the Detroit Lions was undefeated in the preseason and lost all 16 games in the regular season.

Now my concerns with a few items....
My #1 one concern is lack of discipline on both sides of the ball is aggravating, too many stupid penalties.
Welsh is not a adequate kicking replacement as he has trouble with kick offs, too many kicks are returned and few are for touch backs or out of the end zone.
Pass rush and run defense is weak at times especially on 3rd down.
Offense line while at time is/has improved it seems at the worst time to fall flat. Maybe its Wilson who at time seems like a deer in the head lights.
Running backs...hard to tell at this time because of injuries to starters, but Collins is not the answer as a adequate backup...run up and fall down is not going to cut it.
Griffin as starter over Lane is strange...Griffin was picked apart in the preseason.
As of last year I still have a problem with the offensive play calling by Bevell.


----------



## antiquity

Now I know why Griffin was picked over Lane...Lane is considered trade bait.
Not real surprised that Austin Davis will be backup...Boykin was/is pick prone.
I was surprised that Williams was cut...he made some spectacular catches in the pre-season. I hope he is put on the taxi squad.

Some interesting trades and I hope they pan out....Kearse had a so-so season last year so I guess he was expendable.
Rubin was expendable because of the acquisition of Sheldon Richardson.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Now I know why Griffin was picked over Lane...Lane is considered trade bait.
> Not real surprised that Austin Davis will be backup...Boykin was/is pick prone.
> I was surprised that Williams was cut...he made some spectacular catches in the pre-season. I hope he is put on the taxi squad.
> 
> Some interesting trades and I hope they pan out....Kearse had a so-so season last year so I guess he was expendable.
> Rubin was expendable because of the acquisition of Sheldon Richardson.



 I heard about this by accident.I was looking at the sports section to check the baseball standings since it is getting close to playoff time and saw a big headline on that the other day.
I was surprised to hear the Seahawks let go of Kearse for Richardson. I dont get that at all.Kearse has always made some great clutch catches for them over the years.Like the catch that SHOULD have set up the game winning touchdown in that superbowl in the final minute where they SHOULD have been back to back superbowl champs .

The Seahawks already have a loaded and talented defense.I can see them wanting to get Richardson for depth but to give up Kearse for him I dont think was worth the price and imo it will hurt them in the long run.the only thing i can think of on why Schneider was willing to part with Kearse is he has a couple of young guys in place that have been groomed to replace him that he is confidant in i guess.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Not a good way for the Seahawks to start the season before it has even began.

Video Surfaces of Michael Bennett Being Handcuffed After Mayweather-McGregor

 This is why I think this Vegas thing of the Raiders going there is just a hoax,that it will never happen because this is just the tip of the iceberg of all the problems the NFL would have to face with a team in vegas.

Video Surfaces of Michael Bennett Being Handcuffed After Mayweather-McGregor


----------



## antiquity

LA RAM FAN said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know why Griffin was picked over Lane...Lane is considered trade bait.
> Not real surprised that Austin Davis will be backup...Boykin was/is pick prone.
> I was surprised that Williams was cut...he made some spectacular catches in the pre-season. I hope he is put on the taxi squad.
> 
> Some interesting trades and I hope they pan out....Kearse had a so-so season last year so I guess he was expendable.
> Rubin was expendable because of the acquisition of Sheldon Richardson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about this by accident.I was looking at the sports section to check the baseball standings since it is getting close to playoff time and saw a big headline on that the other day.
> I was surprised to hear the Seahawks let go of Kearse for Richardson. I dont get that at all.Kearse has always made some great clutch catches for them over the years.Like the catch that SHOULD have set up the game winning touchdown in that superbowl in the final minute where they SHOULD have been back to back superbowl champs .
> 
> The Seahawks already have a loaded and talented defense.I can see them wanting to get Richardson for depth but to give up Kearse for him I dont think was worth the price and imo it will hurt them in the long run.the only thing i can think of on why Schneider was willing to part with Kearse is he has a couple of young guys in place that have been groomed to replace him that he is confidant in i guess.
Click to expand...


I was expecting Kearse to be traded and I can understand why they went after Richardson for two reason...one: Salary cap and two: I think the Seahawks lack a decent pass rush and hopes to shore it up with this trade. Kearse had a down year last year and maybe that is another reason the coaching staff thought he was expendable.
When I heard about the possibility of a Kearse trade I thought the outstanding catches that Williams made in the preseason was the reason but for some strange reason Williams was cut and picked up by Cleveland...poor Williams...Cleveland the death bed of good football players.


----------



## antiquity

The offensive line especially in the first half didn't do their job..there was a improvement in the second some what.
I noticed a big difference in decision making by Wilson, either he and his receivers weren't on the same page or play calling by the coaching didn't account for what the Packer defense was giving them.
What I mean by this is when Rodgers was pressured, and he was most of the game, he was able to make plays.....When Wilson was pressured not so much.

I think the biggest goof by officials was when Graham was mugged in the end zone...an obvious foul.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> The offensive line especially in the first half didn't do their job..there was a improvement in the second some what.
> I noticed a big difference in decision making by Wilson, either he and his receivers weren't on the same page or play calling by the coaching didn't account for what the Packer defense was giving them.
> What I mean by this is when Rodgers was pressured, and he was most of the game, he was able to make plays.....When Wilson was pressured not so much.
> 
> I think the biggest goof by officials was when Graham was mugged in the end zone...an obvious foul.



Yeah I was down at a restaurant and watching the Rams game on a big screen on the wall and next to it they were showing the Seahawks game as well and I saw that and i could not believe it,,this is suppose to be a day and age when you cant touch the receivers and they were MUGGING him and they were not called for pass intereference? what B.S

Dont forget the other horrible call where they called whats his name blocking Aaron Rodgers on the interception that was returned for a touchdown back because they said it was block in the back when it showed it was only from the side,a legal hit.Even Howie Long at the halftime show said he did not agree with that call.

Seahawk fans were really screwed in this game having the Packers benefit from some hometown reffing.

That is why I am done with the NFL.Other than the rams home opener i said i would watch and the niners two games,i wont watch the NFL this year INCLUDING the rams other than those 3 games,i have turned to college football. go UCLA.


----------



## Papageorgio

I think Seattle and the NY Giants have the two worst offensive lines in football. Neither team could protect their QBs. Unless both these teams get line help, I don't see either team making the Super Bowl.


----------



## antiquity

Papageorgio said:


> I think Seattle and the NY Giants have the two worst offensive lines in football. Neither team could protect their QBs. Unless both these teams get line help, I don't see either team making the Super Bowl.



Eh....Wilson was sacked three times but Rodgers was sacked four times....Seattle out gained Green Bay on the ground... in fact GB had 28 carries for only 84 yards (3 yds per carry) compared to Seattle only 18 carries for 90 yards (5 yds a carry), adding that Seattle couldn't afford to run the ball much in the latter stages of the game because they were playing catch up.

Yes Seattle offensive line struggled in the first half but did fairly well in the second half.  Both quarterbacks had to scramble most of the game. The difference was Rodgers could make the plays on the run and Wilson couldn't. One big difference was GB had the ball over 39 minutes to Seattle's just under 21.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Seattle and the NY Giants have the two worst offensive lines in football. Neither team could protect their QBs. Unless both these teams get line help, I don't see either team making the Super Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh....Wilson was sacked three times but Rodgers was sacked four times....Seattle out gained Green Bay on the ground... in fact GB had 28 carries for only 84 yards (3 yds per carry) compared to Seattle only 18 carries for 90 yards (5 yds a carry), adding that Seattle couldn't afford to run the ball much in the latter stages of the game because they were playing catch up.
> 
> Yes Seattle offensive line struggled in the first half but did fairly well in the second half.  Both quarterbacks had to scramble most of the game. The difference was Rodgers could make the plays on the run and Wilson couldn't. One big difference was GB had the ball over 39 minutes to Seattle's just under 21.
Click to expand...



the MAIN  difference though  was they had the home town refs in their pockets.Had this game been officiated FAIRLY,no way in hell do the packers win this game. Rodgers interception for a touchdown by the seahawks that Howie Long criticised them for would never have been called back and there is no way they would not have converted on 1st and goal on the one had they made the appropriate call against the packers defenders mugging Graham in the end zone.

Thats 14 points taken off the board for the seahawks right there.

 I am so sick and tired of these home town refs afraid of the crowds if they make the correct calls. NFL football really disgusts me. I cant ever remember it being so bad where the packers always had the refs behind them in years past as they do now. Borriler nailed it on another thread when he said he should have known better than to pick against the pack in green bay stating how the Pack always has the refs in their pockets down there. He was talking about that as well.


----------



## antiquity

Lets look at the closely...Seattle had 21 first downs to 11 for SF. Seattle held SF to 89 passing yards. Rushing, yes Seattle give up two long runs that only produced one field goal for SF. Seattle had zero turnovers.
Nine penalties didn't help and a lot of those penalties were just plain stupid on Seattle's part. My God... blocking in the back on a punt return is so stupid. So is offensive and defensive holding...come on.... these are supposedly professional football players who should know by now the rules. Jumping off sides or lining up off sides is another act of stupidity.

Now I agree with Hemlock140 that the offensive line is a problem, a major problem. Wilson having to roll out is not a good game plan but a necessity. Wilson was sacked three time when he stayed in the pocket.

Now in my opinion, Seattle better look long and hard at both Rawls and Lacy as having any real meaningful contribution to this team. Rawls, who only carried the ball five times for a lousy four yards, has not shown he has it any longer since he broke his ankle last year. He seems to me as very tentative. Not sure about Lacy but the coaching staff seems not to want to use him at this time. I am wondering what is going on with both players.

Its Seattle defensive that is their greatest strong point and yesterday and the game against GB shows they are the reason the Seahawks will most likely make the playoffs...but beyond that and poor play by Wilson and poor play calling by Bevell, I don't think the SuperBowl is in Seattle destiny.


----------



## Papageorgio

Atlanta looked very good on both sides of the ball, granted Atlanta doesn't have a defense as good as Seattle's, however, it is a good D and a good offense that can run or pass and makes them difficult to defend. 

Seattle also has no team that will contend for the NFC West. SF is terrible, Rams are average at best and Arizona looks like an 0-16 team, more than a team that could contend for a division title.


----------



## antiquity

Well after a very slow start the Hawks erupt in the second half both on offense and defense and got a good lopsided win. Injuries, a lot of injuries didn't seems to slow the defense down. Seattle out passed Indy 295 to 157 and out rushed them 194 to 98....no Seattle player rushed for more than 52 yards but five players got plenty of yards combined.

Griffin stepped in and did a good job in place of Lane and Smith like wise did good in place of Avril. Seattle defense forced Brissett to throw wildly and Indy paid the price especially in the second half.

Seattle made a step in the right direction for a change in holding their penalties down.

I can see some important improvement in the offensive line which has been one of my concerns this season.


----------



## Papageorgio

antiquity said:


> Well after a very slow start the Hawks erupt in the second half both on offense and defense and got a good lopsided win. Injuries, a lot of injuries didn't seems to slow the defense down. Seattle out passed Indy 295 to 157 and out rushed them 194 to 98....no Seattle player rushed for more than 52 yards but five players got plenty of yards combined.
> 
> Griffin stepped in and did a good job in place of Lane and Smith like wise did good in place of Avril. Seattle defense forced Brissett to throw wildly and Indy paid the price especially in the second half.
> 
> Seattle made a step in the right direction for a change in holding their penalties down.
> 
> I can see some important improvement in the offensive line which has been one of my concerns this season.



I quit watching all NFL football until they get their crap together and provide entertainment over politics, I'm done.


----------



## antiquity

Papageorgio said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well after a very slow start the Hawks erupt in the second half both on offense and defense and got a good lopsided win. Injuries, a lot of injuries didn't seems to slow the defense down. Seattle out passed Indy 295 to 157 and out rushed them 194 to 98....no Seattle player rushed for more than 52 yards but five players got plenty of yards combined.
> 
> Griffin stepped in and did a good job in place of Lane and Smith like wise did good in place of Avril. Seattle defense forced Brissett to throw wildly and Indy paid the price especially in the second half.
> 
> Seattle made a step in the right direction for a change in holding their penalties down.
> 
> I can see some important improvement in the offensive line which has been one of my concerns this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quit watching all NFL football until they get their crap together and provide entertainment over politics, I'm done.
Click to expand...


In the game last night between the Chiefs and the Skins.... only one Kansas City player sat out the Anthem. I didn't watch the beginning of any of the other games so I can't comment on what happened. Also I stopped watching the talking heads on all the pre-game shows.
Things will change back as soon as it starts affecting the Networks, players and owners pocket book. Endorsements, dropped ads and empty seats.....


----------



## Papageorgio

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well after a very slow start the Hawks erupt in the second half both on offense and defense and got a good lopsided win. Injuries, a lot of injuries didn't seems to slow the defense down. Seattle out passed Indy 295 to 157 and out rushed them 194 to 98....no Seattle player rushed for more than 52 yards but five players got plenty of yards combined.
> 
> Griffin stepped in and did a good job in place of Lane and Smith like wise did good in place of Avril. Seattle defense forced Brissett to throw wildly and Indy paid the price especially in the second half.
> 
> Seattle made a step in the right direction for a change in holding their penalties down.
> 
> I can see some important improvement in the offensive line which has been one of my concerns this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quit watching all NFL football until they get their crap together and provide entertainment over politics, I'm done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the game last night between the Chiefs and the Skins.... only one Kansas City player sat out the Anthem. I didn't watch the beginning of any of the other games so I can't comment on what happened. Also I stopped watching the talking heads on all the pre-game shows.
> Things will change back as soon as it starts affecting the Networks, players and owners pocket book. Endorsements, dropped ads and empty seats.....
Click to expand...


It may or may not change and I may or may not go back to watching or following football. As having friends and relatives that died for the rights of players to demonstrate they have all the right to protest in a poor manner. I have a right to protest the players and the NFL for handling it the way they have. I got to watch a lot of college games this weekend and enjoyed the game. As for Michael Bennett, the poor oppressed black man that lied about his encounter with the Las Vegas police, I have no respect for him. To lie about his encounter, especially after the events of yesterday put his foolishness in a whole new light. Loved how the poor oppressed Bennett used his NFL privilege to get him out of his situation.


----------



## antiquity

Seattle favorite by 6 over the Giants. Defense will win this game.


----------



## antiquity

Seahawks win on the road! Against the Giants who are ranked close to the bottom in the power rankings....Sure Seattle's win was against the team that the previous week beat a wannabe contender in the AFC West and eastern sports writers were touting an amazing come back by the Giants and talking about the playoffs.
But that win against Denver and crushing lost at home against Seattle put things in prospective. The Giants win against Denver who looks like crap at the moment after getting shut out by the hapless Chargers. I am sure John Elway is looking for another quarterback as I type this. I wonder if the Giants are also looking? Sure the Giants are hurting with numerous injuries, but at this stage of the season all teams have injuries, some team coop better or just plain have no depth. Obviously the Giants don't and the Hawks do.


----------



## antiquity

Wilson has led the Hawks in 23 fourth quarter comebacks and this one will be long remembered. Even the Golden Tate catch in the endzone against Green Bay can't approach this win.

Now back to reality...Seattle's offensive line still sucks big time. Rees Odliambo couldn't stop a 90 year old women in a wheel chair from getting into the back field. The defensive line, even with five sacks, didn't really apply enough pressure on Watson consistently. Seattle really needs Avril back. 
When Watson rolled out, no one was even in his face until he was at least 5-10 yards downfield. Seems to me the coaching staff didn't do a very good job with a defense aimed to stop Watson. After all he was/is the leading quarterback rushing leader in the NFL.
Sherman didn't seem to take this game very seriously until his first of two picks woke him up. Griffin, although I see some improvement is still a work in progress. Ten penalties? Damn... I wish some of the Hawks players would review the rules of the game.

Actually what, in my opinion, did the Houston Texans in was that long run late in the forth quarter to take the lead....Why? Because Houston defensive had just came off the field after a long drive by Seattle and had to go back on defense with little rest and Seattle just ripped them apart in the last minute and 39 seconds with no time outs against the very tired defense.

Defensively the Hawks didn't not play very good overall. Offensively Wilson, without a lot of help from his offensive line, had to put on an amazing show to pull this game out. 41-38


----------



## antiquity

Seattle 33 Washington 13


----------



## antiquity

Seattle beats Washington in every aspect of the game except the score board.
Lets look at the stats of the game...
Seattle out rushed the Redskins, 148 to 51. Out passed them 289 to 193. Sacked Cousins 6 times to Wilson being sack twice. Held time of possession by nearly five minutes. The 16 Penalties was one of the major difference and that has to be corrected. Unfortunately Wilson was the leading rusher with 10 carries for 77 yards. Lacy, and his run up and fall down didn't help the team on bit. Rawls did a little better but the coaching staff refuse to use him until Lacy got hurt *again*.


----------



## antiquity

Again was plagued with the penalty bug...again. 45 penalty yards on Arizona first touchdown drive...unacceptable. But a win is a win....especially when it comes on the road.


----------



## my2¢

While we lost I enjoyed watching the Seahawks-Cardinals game Thursday night.  I could not make it through the Cardinals-49'ers game last Sunday, just awful football and so this one was very much welcomed.  That scramble by Wilson where he hit Doug Baldwin was wild, the only downers were the number of penalties and injuries.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

my2¢ said:


> While we lost I enjoyed watching the Seahawks-Cardinals game Thursday night.  I could not make it through the Cardinals-49'ers game last Sunday, just awful football and so this one was very much welcomed.  That scramble by Wilson where he hit Doug Baldwin was wild, the only downers were the number of penalties and injuries.



thursday night football has got to go..till that stupid game got scheduled,we did not have teams wearing all these stupid disgusting looking uniform colors all the time on prime time games.


----------



## antiquity

LA RAM FAN said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> While we lost I enjoyed watching the Seahawks-Cardinals game Thursday night.  I could not make it through the Cardinals-49'ers game last Sunday, just awful football and so this one was very much welcomed.  That scramble by Wilson where he hit Doug Baldwin was wild, the only downers were the number of penalties and injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thursday night football has got to go..till that stupid game got scheduled,we did not have teams wearing all these stupid disgusting looking uniform colors all the time on prime time games.
Click to expand...


Which do you consider worst...The Seahawks wearing fluorescent green once a year or Pittsburgh's bumble bee uniforms several times a year?


----------



## my2¢

Thursday night football always sneaks up on me and has done vast harm to my fantasy football team.  At least that's my story and I'm sticking with it.

The Seahawks did look like highlight pens the other night.  I didn't give it any thought beyond that, the league's focus on fashion is something I can't relate to.


----------



## antiquity

Walsh is just not a long kicker...period. His kickoffs rarely reach the end zone. In today's NFL, 50 yard field goals are almost a given...the stupid play at the end of the first half was another one of Carroll's **** poor calls.
I also think Wilson can't win games on his own, but the pass interception and fumble in the first quarter makes me believe he can lose games by himself.
Seattle strategy of using eggshell running back who seem to run up and fall down is not cutting it. Another running back who runs the ball six times and gets hurt....same old story. Lacy three carries for 2 yards.
Seattle out rushed and out passed Atlanta, but trading field goals against touchdowns won't didn't cut it last night or any game.
The two replacement defensive backs looked lost and Thomas while I was glad he was back didn't seem to play with a lot of gust-o. Bobby Wagner was again absolutely amazing, he right now is the heart and soul of Seattle defense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

decided to watch my first monday night game this year since last year which was the  only one last year as well. No surprise in the least that pete the cheat took another payoff to throw  a game.Primetime there is too much money at stake i just knew he would do that again.

this guy is a bigger criminal than Belicheat.Belicheat at LEAST cheats to WIN,not to lose.  Lynch was smart to leave one year later after that asshole cost him the chance to score the winning touchdown in a superbowl. He wised up and knew he was on the take as well.

Man the announcers could not believe the call either,they were as flabbergasted as i was. Even John Gruden chipped in at the postgame show and said he also could not believe it saying the call was CRAZY.


I might actually take the time to watch them when they play the Rams again.I would be surprised in the least  if he doesnt take ANOTHER payoff to throw that game as well.


----------



## antiquity

What a life saving win that was on SNF for the Seahawks. Wilson out played Wentz in a very critical game for Seattle to keep their chances alive in the playoffs. With Atlanta's lost to the Vikings it puts Seattle in the number five slot and still a game back of the Rams who have to play the Eagles next week.
A little improvement in the running game took pressure off Wilson, who had a fantastic game, by the Eagles pass rush, but the offensive line still struggled. Seattle pass rush made Wentz hurry his release and cause a lot of errant passes. The only draw back I could see in the pass rush was the Eagles offensive line pushed Bennett 5-6 yards past the quarterback. Bennett did not have a good game.
A vast and maybe a deciding factor in the game was the lack of penalties by Seattle which only had 5 penalties for 46 yards. Of course Bennett got his usual and expected off sides five yarder. On the other side of the ball Philadelphia penalties helped Seattle keep one of their drives alive.
Overall it was a very unexpected win for Seattle. I just hope they can keep it up next week in Jacksonville.


----------



## fbj

antiquity said:


> What a life saving win that was on SNF for the Seahawks. Wilson out played Wentz in a very critical game for Seattle to keep their chances alive in the playoffs. With Atlanta's lost to the Vikings it puts Seattle in the number five slot and still a game back of the Rams who have to play the Eagles next week.
> A little improvement in the running game took pressure off Wilson, who had a fantastic game, by the Eagles pass rush, but the offensive line still struggled. Seattle pass rush made Wentz hurry his release and cause a lot of errant passes. The only draw back I could see in the pass rush was the Eagles offensive line pushed Bennett 5-6 yards past the quarterback. Bennett did not have a good game.
> A vast and maybe a deciding factor in the game was the lack of penalties by Seattle which only had 5 penalties for 46 yards. Of course Bennett got his usual and expected off sides five yarder. On the other side of the ball Philadelphia penalties helped Seattle keep one of their drives alive.
> Overall it was a very unexpected win for Seattle. I just hope they can keep it up next week in Jacksonville.




The Eagles are not unbeatable when the other team has a good QB.    The eagles been beating the niners and beard and cards............all teams with no QB's


----------



## antiquity

fbj said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a life saving win that was on SNF for the Seahawks. Wilson out played Wentz in a very critical game for Seattle to keep their chances alive in the playoffs. With Atlanta's lost to the Vikings it puts Seattle in the number five slot and still a game back of the Rams who have to play the Eagles next week.
> A little improvement in the running game took pressure off Wilson, who had a fantastic game, by the Eagles pass rush, but the offensive line still struggled. Seattle pass rush made Wentz hurry his release and cause a lot of errant passes. The only draw back I could see in the pass rush was the Eagles offensive line pushed Bennett 5-6 yards past the quarterback. Bennett did not have a good game.
> A vast and maybe a deciding factor in the game was the lack of penalties by Seattle which only had 5 penalties for 46 yards. Of course Bennett got his usual and expected off sides five yarder. On the other side of the ball Philadelphia penalties helped Seattle keep one of their drives alive.
> Overall it was a very unexpected win for Seattle. I just hope they can keep it up next week in Jacksonville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eagles are not unbeatable when the other team has a good QB.    The eagles been beating the niners and beard and cards............all teams with no QB's
Click to expand...


I have to agree that Philadelphia doesn't have the toughest schedule in the NFL, but disagree with one thing you pointed out...Kirk Cousins is no slough and the Eagles beat them twice. And the Eagles did beat the Cowboys with their running back.....but Dallas will be at full strength when the Eagles play them on the last game of the season. It could be interesting.


----------



## fbj

antiquity said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a life saving win that was on SNF for the Seahawks. Wilson out played Wentz in a very critical game for Seattle to keep their chances alive in the playoffs. With Atlanta's lost to the Vikings it puts Seattle in the number five slot and still a game back of the Rams who have to play the Eagles next week.
> A little improvement in the running game took pressure off Wilson, who had a fantastic game, by the Eagles pass rush, but the offensive line still struggled. Seattle pass rush made Wentz hurry his release and cause a lot of errant passes. The only draw back I could see in the pass rush was the Eagles offensive line pushed Bennett 5-6 yards past the quarterback. Bennett did not have a good game.
> A vast and maybe a deciding factor in the game was the lack of penalties by Seattle which only had 5 penalties for 46 yards. Of course Bennett got his usual and expected off sides five yarder. On the other side of the ball Philadelphia penalties helped Seattle keep one of their drives alive.
> Overall it was a very unexpected win for Seattle. I just hope they can keep it up next week in Jacksonville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eagles are not unbeatable when the other team has a good QB.    The eagles been beating the niners and beard and cards............all teams with no QB's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to agree that Philadelphia doesn't have the toughest schedule in the NFL, but disagree with one thing you pointed out...Kirk Cousins is no slough and the Eagles beat them twice. And the Eagles did beat the Cowboys with their running back.....but Dallas will be at full strength when the Eagles play them on the last game of the season. It could be interesting.
Click to expand...



Zeke didn't play against the eagles idiot


----------



## antiquity

Right..... I should have said *without* but my next line said Dallas will be at full strength next time........and the way Dallas was playing at the time I doubt Zeke would have made a difference.....the only idiot was Prescott who could move a dust bunny let alone a football team......

But please watch you mouth with the personal attacks..


----------



## fbj

antiquity said:


> Right..... I should have said *without* but my next line said Dallas will be at full strength next time........and the way Dallas was playing at the time I doubt Zeke would have made a difference.....the only idiot was Prescott who could move a dust bunny let alone a football team......
> 
> But please watch you mouth with the personal attacks..




Stop acting gay


----------



## LA RAM FAN

damn who would have thunk the seahawks would have won this game.The eagles in the NFC looked like they were in a class by themselves. well just shows you never know what they have planned for the team to go to the superbowl from the NFC. I figured there was no way in hell the Rams had a chance against them next week. 

Just shows anything can happen.one thing that you CAN count on though and  bet you life savings on if you are that big a gambler,is the NFL DOES have it all planned and scripted for the cheaters to win the superbowl again. they dont care who from the NFL gets there,just as long as it is the cheaters winning it all. all the owners are all in on it.Kraft takes the heat and looks like the villain while all the other owners get a cut from it.


----------



## fbj

LA RAM FAN said:


> damn who would have thunk the seahawks would have won this game.The eagles in the NFC looked like they were in a class by themselves. well just shows you never know what they have planned for the team to go to the superbowl from the NFC. I figured there was no way in hell the Rams had a chance against them next week.
> 
> Just shows anything can happen.one thing that you CAN count on though and  bet you life savings on if you are that big a gambler,is the NFL DOES have it all planned and scripted for the cheaters to win the superbowl again. they dont care who from the NFL gets there,just as long as it is the cheaters winning it all. all the owners are all in on it.Kraft takes the heat and looks like the villain while all the other owners get a cut from it.




Why?  Because they beat a bunch of bad teams?


----------



## fbj

LA RAM FAN said:


> damn who would have thunk the seahawks would have won this game.The eagles in the NFC looked like they were in a class by themselves. well just shows you never know what they have planned for the team to go to the superbowl from the NFC. I figured there was no way in hell the Rams had a chance against them next week.
> 
> Just shows anything can happen.one thing that you CAN count on though and  bet you life savings on if you are that big a gambler,is the NFL DOES have it all planned and scripted for the cheaters to win the superbowl again. they dont care who from the NFL gets there,just as long as it is the cheaters winning it all. all the owners are all in on it.Kraft takes the heat and looks like the villain while all the other owners get a cut from it.




And the Rams are ASS and will get smoked next week


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fbj said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn who would have thunk the seahawks would have won this game.The eagles in the NFC looked like they were in a class by themselves. well just shows you never know what they have planned for the team to go to the superbowl from the NFC. I figured there was no way in hell the Rams had a chance against them next week.
> 
> Just shows anything can happen.one thing that you CAN count on though and  bet you life savings on if you are that big a gambler,is the NFL DOES have it all planned and scripted for the cheaters to win the superbowl again. they dont care who from the NFL gets there,just as long as it is the cheaters winning it all. all the owners are all in on it.Kraft takes the heat and looks like the villain while all the other owners get a cut from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Because they beat a bunch of bad teams?
Click to expand...


true they always beat a bunch of bad teams.teams that dont belong in the NFL.teams that high school teams could beat. thats why it is laughable the brady ass kissers who think he is the greatest QB ever.He is such a wuss,he could not even take a mere hit the knee by helmet missing an entire season because of that. after that they outlawed that hit.i guarantee you brady went and whined to goddel about that and he gave him his wish.Goddel has his head up robert krafts ass.worst commissioner by leaps and bounds for the sport. 

Had brady played in the ear when dan marino and jim kelly did,there is no way in hell they would win division title after division title having to face serious competition like that and an era where teams were allowed to play defense and the QB was thrown around like a rag doll instead of these mini skirts they where now.

you DO realise last years superbowl was scripted dont you? that it was all planned out that way that the falcons would get a huge lead and then let the patriots come back and win so their hero Brady would go down as leading the biggest comeback in NFL history right?

same with the other superbowl before that,it was so OBVIOUS pete carrol threw that game and took a payoff. just like he did in that monday night game against the falcons where big money was involved.

Marshall Lynch was smart,who would want to play for a coach who cost the team the superbowl and threw the game? Lynch knew Carrol did.dont blame him a bit for wanting  to play  for his hometown team instead of that criminal carrol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fbj said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn who would have thunk the seahawks would have won this game.The eagles in the NFC looked like they were in a class by themselves. well just shows you never know what they have planned for the team to go to the superbowl from the NFC. I figured there was no way in hell the Rams had a chance against them next week.
> 
> Just shows anything can happen.one thing that you CAN count on though and  bet you life savings on if you are that big a gambler,is the NFL DOES have it all planned and scripted for the cheaters to win the superbowl again. they dont care who from the NFL gets there,just as long as it is the cheaters winning it all. all the owners are all in on it.Kraft takes the heat and looks like the villain while all the other owners get a cut from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Rams are ASS and will get smoked next week
Click to expand...


thats what I thought as well before sunday nights game,the fact the seahawks pulled a huge shocker-now I have no idea who will win that game.


----------



## fbj

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn who would have thunk the seahawks would have won this game.The eagles in the NFC looked like they were in a class by themselves. well just shows you never know what they have planned for the team to go to the superbowl from the NFC. I figured there was no way in hell the Rams had a chance against them next week.
> 
> Just shows anything can happen.one thing that you CAN count on though and  bet you life savings on if you are that big a gambler,is the NFL DOES have it all planned and scripted for the cheaters to win the superbowl again. they dont care who from the NFL gets there,just as long as it is the cheaters winning it all. all the owners are all in on it.Kraft takes the heat and looks like the villain while all the other owners get a cut from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Because they beat a bunch of bad teams?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true they always beat a bunch of bad teams.teams that dont belong in the NFL.teams that high school teams could beat. thats why it is laughable the brady ass kissers who think he is the greatest QB ever.He is such a wuss,he could not even take a mere hit the knee by helmet missing an entire season because of that. after that they outlawed that hit.i guarantee you brady went and whined to goddel about that and he gave him his wish.Goddel has his head up robert krafts ass.worst commissioner by leaps and bounds for the sport.
> 
> Had brady played in the ear when dan marino and jim kelly did,there is no way in hell they would win division title after division title having to face serious competition like that and an era where teams were allowed to play defense and the QB was thrown around like a rag doll instead of these mini skirts they where now.
> 
> you DO realise last years superbowl was scripted dont you? that it was all planned out that way that the falcons would get a huge lead and then let the patriots come back and win so their hero Brady would go down as leading the biggest comeback in NFL history right?
> 
> same with the other superbowl before that,it was so OBVIOUS pete carrol threw that game and took a payoff. just like he did in that monday night game against the falcons where big money was involved.
> 
> Marshall Lynch was smart,who would want to play for a coach who cost the team the superbowl and threw the game? Lynch knew Carrol did.dont blame him a bit for wanting  to play  for his hometown team instead of that criminal carrol.
Click to expand...


They didn't repeat idiot.   The SB when seattle was picked off was in 2015.   Denver won in 2016


----------



## fbj

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn who would have thunk the seahawks would have won this game.The eagles in the NFC looked like they were in a class by themselves. well just shows you never know what they have planned for the team to go to the superbowl from the NFC. I figured there was no way in hell the Rams had a chance against them next week.
> 
> Just shows anything can happen.one thing that you CAN count on though and  bet you life savings on if you are that big a gambler,is the NFL DOES have it all planned and scripted for the cheaters to win the superbowl again. they dont care who from the NFL gets there,just as long as it is the cheaters winning it all. all the owners are all in on it.Kraft takes the heat and looks like the villain while all the other owners get a cut from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Rams are ASS and will get smoked next week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats what I thought as well before sunday nights game,the fact the seahawks pulled a huge shocker-now I have no idea who will win that game.
Click to expand...



The Rams losing 34-17 because their QB is overrated and their defense is ASS


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fbj said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn who would have thunk the seahawks would have won this game.The eagles in the NFC looked like they were in a class by themselves. well just shows you never know what they have planned for the team to go to the superbowl from the NFC. I figured there was no way in hell the Rams had a chance against them next week.
> 
> Just shows anything can happen.one thing that you CAN count on though and  bet you life savings on if you are that big a gambler,is the NFL DOES have it all planned and scripted for the cheaters to win the superbowl again. they dont care who from the NFL gets there,just as long as it is the cheaters winning it all. all the owners are all in on it.Kraft takes the heat and looks like the villain while all the other owners get a cut from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Because they beat a bunch of bad teams?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true they always beat a bunch of bad teams.teams that dont belong in the NFL.teams that high school teams could beat. thats why it is laughable the brady ass kissers who think he is the greatest QB ever.He is such a wuss,he could not even take a mere hit the knee by helmet missing an entire season because of that. after that they outlawed that hit.i guarantee you brady went and whined to goddel about that and he gave him his wish.Goddel has his head up robert krafts ass.worst commissioner by leaps and bounds for the sport.
> 
> Had brady played in the ear when dan marino and jim kelly did,there is no way in hell they would win division title after division title having to face serious competition like that and an era where teams were allowed to play defense and the QB was thrown around like a rag doll instead of these mini skirts they where now.
> 
> you DO realise last years superbowl was scripted dont you? that it was all planned out that way that the falcons would get a huge lead and then let the patriots come back and win so their hero Brady would go down as leading the biggest comeback in NFL history right?
> 
> same with the other superbowl before that,it was so OBVIOUS pete carrol threw that game and took a payoff. just like he did in that monday night game against the falcons where big money was involved.
> 
> Marshall Lynch was smart,who would want to play for a coach who cost the team the superbowl and threw the game? Lynch knew Carrol did.dont blame him a bit for wanting  to play  for his hometown team instead of that criminal carrol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't repeat idiot.   The SB when seattle was picked off was in 2015.   Denver won in 2016
Click to expand...


I did not say they repeated.just that in both superbowls the two games were so obviously fixed for them to win before the game started.

a month after that superbowl i watched that game online after hearing many people on the net say the game was obviously fixed. they were right,the first half the players were ATTACKING,then the second half,they got major conservative  and started doing dumb things they did NOT do in the first half like throw the ball on third and one for example.you dont do ANY of those things if you are trying to win a game.it was so OBVIOUS the players quit in the second half and did not give any of the effort they did give in the first.if you are serious about trying to win a superbowl,.NOBODY in their right mind does ANY of those things.

these superbowl games are no different than boxing when a boxer get paid to take a dive.


----------



## fbj

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn who would have thunk the seahawks would have won this game.The eagles in the NFC looked like they were in a class by themselves. well just shows you never know what they have planned for the team to go to the superbowl from the NFC. I figured there was no way in hell the Rams had a chance against them next week.
> 
> Just shows anything can happen.one thing that you CAN count on though and  bet you life savings on if you are that big a gambler,is the NFL DOES have it all planned and scripted for the cheaters to win the superbowl again. they dont care who from the NFL gets there,just as long as it is the cheaters winning it all. all the owners are all in on it.Kraft takes the heat and looks like the villain while all the other owners get a cut from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Because they beat a bunch of bad teams?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true they always beat a bunch of bad teams.teams that dont belong in the NFL.teams that high school teams could beat. thats why it is laughable the brady ass kissers who think he is the greatest QB ever.He is such a wuss,he could not even take a mere hit the knee by helmet missing an entire season because of that. after that they outlawed that hit.i guarantee you brady went and whined to goddel about that and he gave him his wish.Goddel has his head up robert krafts ass.worst commissioner by leaps and bounds for the sport.
> 
> Had brady played in the ear when dan marino and jim kelly did,there is no way in hell they would win division title after division title having to face serious competition like that and an era where teams were allowed to play defense and the QB was thrown around like a rag doll instead of these mini skirts they where now.
> 
> you DO realise last years superbowl was scripted dont you? that it was all planned out that way that the falcons would get a huge lead and then let the patriots come back and win so their hero Brady would go down as leading the biggest comeback in NFL history right?
> 
> same with the other superbowl before that,it was so OBVIOUS pete carrol threw that game and took a payoff. just like he did in that monday night game against the falcons where big money was involved.
> 
> Marshall Lynch was smart,who would want to play for a coach who cost the team the superbowl and threw the game? Lynch knew Carrol did.dont blame him a bit for wanting  to play  for his hometown team instead of that criminal carrol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't repeat idiot.   The SB when seattle was picked off was in 2015.   Denver won in 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say they repeated.just that in both superbowls the two games were so obviously fixed for them to win before the game started.
> 
> a month after that superbowl i watched that game online after hearing many people on the net say the game was obviously fixed. they were right,the first half the players were ATTACKING,then the second half,they got major conservative  and started doing dumb things they did NOT do in the first half like throw the ball on third and one for example.you dont do ANY of those things if you are trying to win a game.it was so OBVIOUS the players quit in the second half and did not give any of the effort they did give in the first.if you are serious about trying to win a superbowl,.NOBODY in their right mind does ANY of those things.
> 
> these superbowl games are no different than boxing when a boxer get paid to take a dive.
Click to expand...



Throwing the ball on 3rd and 1 is fine if it;s a 2 or 3 yd pass.    Matt Ryan retarded ass stepped back to throw a long bomb which is why he was sacked.   It should have been a quick 2 yd pass


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fbj said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn who would have thunk the seahawks would have won this game.The eagles in the NFC looked like they were in a class by themselves. well just shows you never know what they have planned for the team to go to the superbowl from the NFC. I figured there was no way in hell the Rams had a chance against them next week.
> 
> Just shows anything can happen.one thing that you CAN count on though and  bet you life savings on if you are that big a gambler,is the NFL DOES have it all planned and scripted for the cheaters to win the superbowl again. they dont care who from the NFL gets there,just as long as it is the cheaters winning it all. all the owners are all in on it.Kraft takes the heat and looks like the villain while all the other owners get a cut from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Because they beat a bunch of bad teams?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true they always beat a bunch of bad teams.teams that dont belong in the NFL.teams that high school teams could beat. thats why it is laughable the brady ass kissers who think he is the greatest QB ever.He is such a wuss,he could not even take a mere hit the knee by helmet missing an entire season because of that. after that they outlawed that hit.i guarantee you brady went and whined to goddel about that and he gave him his wish.Goddel has his head up robert krafts ass.worst commissioner by leaps and bounds for the sport.
> 
> Had brady played in the ear when dan marino and jim kelly did,there is no way in hell they would win division title after division title having to face serious competition like that and an era where teams were allowed to play defense and the QB was thrown around like a rag doll instead of these mini skirts they where now.
> 
> you DO realise last years superbowl was scripted dont you? that it was all planned out that way that the falcons would get a huge lead and then let the patriots come back and win so their hero Brady would go down as leading the biggest comeback in NFL history right?
> 
> same with the other superbowl before that,it was so OBVIOUS pete carrol threw that game and took a payoff. just like he did in that monday night game against the falcons where big money was involved.
> 
> Marshall Lynch was smart,who would want to play for a coach who cost the team the superbowl and threw the game? Lynch knew Carrol did.dont blame him a bit for wanting  to play  for his hometown team instead of that criminal carrol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't repeat idiot.   The SB when seattle was picked off was in 2015.   Denver won in 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say they repeated.just that in both superbowls the two games were so obviously fixed for them to win before the game started.
> 
> a month after that superbowl i watched that game online after hearing many people on the net say the game was obviously fixed. they were right,the first half the players were ATTACKING,then the second half,they got major conservative  and started doing dumb things they did NOT do in the first half like throw the ball on third and one for example.you dont do ANY of those things if you are trying to win a game.it was so OBVIOUS the players quit in the second half and did not give any of the effort they did give in the first.if you are serious about trying to win a superbowl,.NOBODY in their right mind does ANY of those things.
> 
> these superbowl games are no different than boxing when a boxer get paid to take a dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing the ball on 3rd and 1 is fine if it;s a 2 or 3 yd pass.    Matt Ryan retarded ass stepped back to throw a long bomb which is why he was sacked.   It should have been a quick 2 yd pass
Click to expand...


forever the apologist.lol


----------



## fbj

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Because they beat a bunch of bad teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true they always beat a bunch of bad teams.teams that dont belong in the NFL.teams that high school teams could beat. thats why it is laughable the brady ass kissers who think he is the greatest QB ever.He is such a wuss,he could not even take a mere hit the knee by helmet missing an entire season because of that. after that they outlawed that hit.i guarantee you brady went and whined to goddel about that and he gave him his wish.Goddel has his head up robert krafts ass.worst commissioner by leaps and bounds for the sport.
> 
> Had brady played in the ear when dan marino and jim kelly did,there is no way in hell they would win division title after division title having to face serious competition like that and an era where teams were allowed to play defense and the QB was thrown around like a rag doll instead of these mini skirts they where now.
> 
> you DO realise last years superbowl was scripted dont you? that it was all planned out that way that the falcons would get a huge lead and then let the patriots come back and win so their hero Brady would go down as leading the biggest comeback in NFL history right?
> 
> same with the other superbowl before that,it was so OBVIOUS pete carrol threw that game and took a payoff. just like he did in that monday night game against the falcons where big money was involved.
> 
> Marshall Lynch was smart,who would want to play for a coach who cost the team the superbowl and threw the game? Lynch knew Carrol did.dont blame him a bit for wanting  to play  for his hometown team instead of that criminal carrol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't repeat idiot.   The SB when seattle was picked off was in 2015.   Denver won in 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say they repeated.just that in both superbowls the two games were so obviously fixed for them to win before the game started.
> 
> a month after that superbowl i watched that game online after hearing many people on the net say the game was obviously fixed. they were right,the first half the players were ATTACKING,then the second half,they got major conservative  and started doing dumb things they did NOT do in the first half like throw the ball on third and one for example.you dont do ANY of those things if you are trying to win a game.it was so OBVIOUS the players quit in the second half and did not give any of the effort they did give in the first.if you are serious about trying to win a superbowl,.NOBODY in their right mind does ANY of those things.
> 
> these superbowl games are no different than boxing when a boxer get paid to take a dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing the ball on 3rd and 1 is fine if it;s a 2 or 3 yd pass.    Matt Ryan retarded ass stepped back to throw a long bomb which is why he was sacked.   It should have been a quick 2 yd pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> forever the apologist.lol
Click to expand...



I was pissed because it was a great SB party with great food and that comeback ruined my night.   That falcons coach should have been fired.     U don't blow a lead like that in the SB

And I believe he will be if they miss the playoffs this season


----------



## antiquity

What I have found interesting by listening to the sports talking heads is Seattle didn't beat Philadelphia....Philadelphia lost to Seattle. Which they tried to diminishes Seattle win and gave the a whole group of excuses for the Eagles lost.


----------



## fbj

antiquity said:


> What I have found interesting by listening to the sports talking heads is Seattle didn't beat Philadelphia....Philadelphia lost to Seattle. Which they tried to diminishes Seattle win and gave the a whole group of excuses for the Eagles lost.



U must be listening to sports talking heads in philly


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn who would have thunk the seahawks would have won this game.The eagles in the NFC looked like they were in a class by themselves. well just shows you never know what they have planned for the team to go to the superbowl from the NFC. I figured there was no way in hell the Rams had a chance against them next week.
> 
> Just shows anything can happen.one thing that you CAN count on though and  bet you life savings on if you are that big a gambler,is the NFL DOES have it all planned and scripted for the cheaters to win the superbowl again. they dont care who from the NFL gets there,just as long as it is the cheaters winning it all. all the owners are all in on it.Kraft takes the heat and looks like the villain while all the other owners get a cut from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Because they beat a bunch of bad teams?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true they always beat a bunch of bad teams.teams that dont belong in the NFL.teams that high school teams could beat. thats why it is laughable the brady ass kissers who think he is the greatest QB ever.He is such a wuss,he could not even take a mere hit the knee by helmet missing an entire season because of that. after that they outlawed that hit.i guarantee you brady went and whined to goddel about that and he gave him his wish.Goddel has his head up robert krafts ass.worst commissioner by leaps and bounds for the sport.
> 
> Had brady played in the ear when dan marino and jim kelly did,there is no way in hell they would win division title after division title having to face serious competition like that and an era where teams were allowed to play defense and the QB was thrown around like a rag doll instead of these mini skirts they where now.
> 
> you DO realise last years superbowl was scripted dont you? that it was all planned out that way that the falcons would get a huge lead and then let the patriots come back and win so their hero Brady would go down as leading the biggest comeback in NFL history right?
> 
> same with the other superbowl before that,it was so OBVIOUS pete carrol threw that game and took a payoff. just like he did in that monday night game against the falcons where big money was involved.
> 
> Marshall Lynch was smart,who would want to play for a coach who cost the team the superbowl and threw the game? Lynch knew Carrol did.dont blame him a bit for wanting  to play  for his hometown team instead of that criminal carrol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't repeat idiot.   The SB when seattle was picked off was in 2015.   Denver won in 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say they repeated.just that in both superbowls the two games were so obviously fixed for them to win before the game started.
> 
> a month after that superbowl i watched that game online after hearing many people on the net say the game was obviously fixed. they were right,the first half the players were ATTACKING,then the second half,they got major conservative  and started doing dumb things they did NOT do in the first half like throw the ball on third and one for example.you dont do ANY of those things if you are trying to win a game.it was so OBVIOUS the players quit in the second half and did not give any of the effort they did give in the first.if you are serious about trying to win a superbowl,.NOBODY in their right mind does ANY of those things.
> 
> these superbowl games are no different than boxing when a boxer get paid to take a dive.
Click to expand...


You said you watched the Super Bowl in February or at least from 20 minutes into the game and on. Isn’t that what you posted in February? Please let me know if I am wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Because they beat a bunch of bad teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true they always beat a bunch of bad teams.teams that dont belong in the NFL.teams that high school teams could beat. thats why it is laughable the brady ass kissers who think he is the greatest QB ever.He is such a wuss,he could not even take a mere hit the knee by helmet missing an entire season because of that. after that they outlawed that hit.i guarantee you brady went and whined to goddel about that and he gave him his wish.Goddel has his head up robert krafts ass.worst commissioner by leaps and bounds for the sport.
> 
> Had brady played in the ear when dan marino and jim kelly did,there is no way in hell they would win division title after division title having to face serious competition like that and an era where teams were allowed to play defense and the QB was thrown around like a rag doll instead of these mini skirts they where now.
> 
> you DO realise last years superbowl was scripted dont you? that it was all planned out that way that the falcons would get a huge lead and then let the patriots come back and win so their hero Brady would go down as leading the biggest comeback in NFL history right?
> 
> same with the other superbowl before that,it was so OBVIOUS pete carrol threw that game and took a payoff. just like he did in that monday night game against the falcons where big money was involved.
> 
> Marshall Lynch was smart,who would want to play for a coach who cost the team the superbowl and threw the game? Lynch knew Carrol did.dont blame him a bit for wanting  to play  for his hometown team instead of that criminal carrol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't repeat idiot.   The SB when seattle was picked off was in 2015.   Denver won in 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say they repeated.just that in both superbowls the two games were so obviously fixed for them to win before the game started.
> 
> a month after that superbowl i watched that game online after hearing many people on the net say the game was obviously fixed. they were right,the first half the players were ATTACKING,then the second half,they got major conservative  and started doing dumb things they did NOT do in the first half like throw the ball on third and one for example.you dont do ANY of those things if you are trying to win a game.it was so OBVIOUS the players quit in the second half and did not give any of the effort they did give in the first.if you are serious about trying to win a superbowl,.NOBODY in their right mind does ANY of those things.
> 
> these superbowl games are no different than boxing when a boxer get paid to take a dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing the ball on 3rd and 1 is fine if it;s a 2 or 3 yd pass.    Matt Ryan retarded ass stepped back to throw a long bomb which is why he was sacked.   It should have been a quick 2 yd pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> forever the apologist.lol
Click to expand...


Actually a more fair and reasonable reply would have been that is because Ryan got sacked on purpose.you throw on third and one when you are behind and desperate to catch up.not when you have a huge lead and you sure as hell dont stop attacking as they did IF you are trying to win the superbowl which was obviously not the case,it was so OBVIOUS the players quit in the scond half same as it was so obvious carrol threw the game against them two year prior.


----------



## antiquity

*Jaguars release statement: Identifying fans who threw objects at Seahawks, will ban for life*

Quote:
The Jacksonville Jaguars are taking what happened at the end of Sunday’s game against the Seattle Seahawks seriously. In a statement released by the club, the team says it is working with NFL Security, the stadium management company, the Jacksonville Sherriff’s Office and the stadium security company to identify fans who threw objects at Seahawks players. Those who are identified will lose the ability to purchase tickets and/or will have season tickets revoked. They will also be banned from attending any further games. Seahawks defensive tackle Quinton Jefferson had multiple fans throw objects at him as he was leaving the field following an ejection. Receiver Doug Baldwin appeared to have a can thrown at his back after a touchdown earlier in the game, too. This type of behavior absolutely cannot be tolerated. The Jaguars are doing the right thing to ensure those who did throw objects at players will be punished. Earlier this afternoon, the NFL opted not to suspend Seahawks players for their.


----------



## Papageorgio

Word from the media that covers the Hawks, is the Hawks are getting a reputation of being sore losers and worse. I dunno, I don’t watch them but that seems to be the reports.


----------



## fbj

antiquity said:


> *Jaguars release statement: Identifying fans who threw objects at Seahawks, will ban for life*
> 
> Quote:
> The Jacksonville Jaguars are taking what happened at the end of Sunday’s game against the Seattle Seahawks seriously. In a statement released by the club, the team says it is working with NFL Security, the stadium management company, the Jacksonville Sherriff’s Office and the stadium security company to identify fans who threw objects at Seahawks players. Those who are identified will lose the ability to purchase tickets and/or will have season tickets revoked. They will also be banned from attending any further games. Seahawks defensive tackle Quinton Jefferson had multiple fans throw objects at him as he was leaving the field following an ejection. Receiver Doug Baldwin appeared to have a can thrown at his back after a touchdown earlier in the game, too. This type of behavior absolutely cannot be tolerated. The Jaguars are doing the right thing to ensure those who did throw objects at players will be punished. Earlier this afternoon, the NFL opted not to suspend Seahawks players for their.




Retarded Pete carroll said fans who pay money to come to the game can do what they want


----------



## antiquity

Obviously the Jaguars didn't feel the same.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fbj said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jaguars release statement: Identifying fans who threw objects at Seahawks, will ban for life*
> 
> Quote:
> The Jacksonville Jaguars are taking what happened at the end of Sunday’s game against the Seattle Seahawks seriously. In a statement released by the club, the team says it is working with NFL Security, the stadium management company, the Jacksonville Sherriff’s Office and the stadium security company to identify fans who threw objects at Seahawks players. Those who are identified will lose the ability to purchase tickets and/or will have season tickets revoked. They will also be banned from attending any further games. Seahawks defensive tackle Quinton Jefferson had multiple fans throw objects at him as he was leaving the field following an ejection. Receiver Doug Baldwin appeared to have a can thrown at his back after a touchdown earlier in the game, too. This type of behavior absolutely cannot be tolerated. The Jaguars are doing the right thing to ensure those who did throw objects at players will be punished. Earlier this afternoon, the NFL opted not to suspend Seahawks players for their.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retarded Pete carroll said fans who pay money to come to the game can do what they want
Click to expand...


He throws football games all the time so no surprise in the least he said that if true.LOL


----------



## fbj

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jaguars release statement: Identifying fans who threw objects at Seahawks, will ban for life*
> 
> Quote:
> The Jacksonville Jaguars are taking what happened at the end of Sunday’s game against the Seattle Seahawks seriously. In a statement released by the club, the team says it is working with NFL Security, the stadium management company, the Jacksonville Sherriff’s Office and the stadium security company to identify fans who threw objects at Seahawks players. Those who are identified will lose the ability to purchase tickets and/or will have season tickets revoked. They will also be banned from attending any further games. Seahawks defensive tackle Quinton Jefferson had multiple fans throw objects at him as he was leaving the field following an ejection. Receiver Doug Baldwin appeared to have a can thrown at his back after a touchdown earlier in the game, too. This type of behavior absolutely cannot be tolerated. The Jaguars are doing the right thing to ensure those who did throw objects at players will be punished. Earlier this afternoon, the NFL opted not to suspend Seahawks players for their.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retarded Pete carroll said fans who pay money to come to the game can do what they want
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He throws football games all the time so no surprise in the least he said that if true.LOL
Click to expand...



I think that was his retarded way of being politically correct


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Looks like there COULD be a changing of the guard in the NFC west.

Not rubbing it in or anything here.just posting some  very good excellent informative articles here is all,nothing more..

 one of four.
Todd Gurley and defense lead Rams to blowout of Seattle and brink of NFC West title – Orange County Register


----------



## LA RAM FAN

second of four.

changing of the guard indeed.

Changing of the guard begins in NFC West with Rams' blowout win over Seahawks
Changing of the guard begins in NFC West with Rams' blowout win over Seahawks


----------



## LA RAM FAN

three of four.

It’s difficult to remember a time when Seattle looked so miserable on the football field. Officially, seven Seahawks were listed as inactive, but it looked more like 53.
Seahawks inexplicably a no-show in NFC West showdown: ‘It was an embarrassing game’


----------



## LA RAM FAN

four of four.

Bonsignore: Rams unleash 14 years of frustration on Seahawks – Orange County Register


----------



## Papageorgio

It’s already decided and scripted according to you lafartfan. You are pathetic, when your team loses it’s scripted, when your team wins, its talent! Lol! What a joke you are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

some more interesting reading.

‘Changing of the guard’: What the national media are saying about the Seahawks’ blowout loss to Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

An NFL.com article after Sunday’s 42-7 loss suggested that Kam Chancellor, Richard Sherman, Earl Thomas, Michael Bennett, Cliff Avril and Jimmy Graham could be gone by the start of next season. That would an astonishing bloodletting, but this is also a team that needs new blood.
Seahawks’ ugly loss to Rams a day of reckoning, and big changes may be coming

some new blood needed indeed,STARTING with the head coach who the whole team has lost confidance in ever since he threw the superbowl to the cheaters.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

But the Seahawks simply looked old, slow and beat up Sunday as the younger, faster, healthy Rams blew past them for a shocking 42-7 dismantling at CenturyLink Field.
Seahawks watch best chance at NFC West title disappear in 42-7 dismantling at home by Rams

F's indeed.lol

Analysis: Seahawks earn Fs across the board after getting blown out by Rams

heres some interesting facts.

The last time the Seahawks lost by as much as they did to the Rams was…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

And the Rams are also younger than the Seahawks, and in much better salary cap shape than the Seahawks heading into 2018. While the Seahawks’ best players are getting older and more expensive, the Rams’ best players are just entering their primes. You could argue that the Seahawks will be better next year because Richard Sherman and Kam Chancellor will be back from injuries — except that Sherman and Chancellor are both turning 30 next offseason, and will cost a combined $23 million against the salary cap next season. The Seahawks are aging and expensive. That’s not a recipe for a quick turnaround.
Rams’ win was a changing of the guard, and other Week 15 thoughts

Not a good recipe to turn around your fortunes indeed.


----------



## antiquity

Seattle has had major problem with a very inadequate offensive line for years...and now they should start rebuilding? Spending money on the defense and overlooking the offensive line has been the downfall of Seattle..

While injuries are a key to any teams success, the Seahawks are no different. Look no further than Rodgers and Green Bay....Luck and Indianapolis...etc. shit happens. But teams can overcome injuries by being deep in depth. Apparently Seattle isn't. Getting sacked seven times by the Rams points to two problem, one: poor choices in offensive linemen due to an unwillingness to pay top dollar. two: poor coaching by the offensive line coach and trading away players like Max Unger and getting little in return.
Getting sacked can be accredited to poor offensive playing calling by Bevin. What I mean by that is if your offensive line can't hold back the pass rush as what happens to Seattle, call quick pass plays to your tight end or backs. Graham, I believe hasn't caught a pass in the past two Seattle loses..duh.
Finally... poor run blocking doesn't help any running back and maybe one reason so many of Seattle running backs have been getting hurt.

Coaching changes should be on the horizon.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Seattle has had major problem with a very inadequate offensive line for years...and now they should start rebuilding? Spending money on the defense and overlooking the offensive line has been the downfall of Seattle..
> 
> While injuries are a key to any teams success, the Seahawks are no different. Look no further than Rodgers and Green Bay....Luck and Indianapolis...etc. shit happens. But teams can overcome injuries by being deep in depth. Apparently Seattle isn't. Getting sacked seven times by the Rams points to two problem, one: poor choices in offensive linemen due to an unwillingness to pay top dollar. two: poor coaching by the offensive line coach and trading away players like Max Unger and getting little in return.
> Getting sacked can be accredited to poor offensive playing calling by Bevin. What I mean by that is if your offensive line can't hold back the pass rush as what happens to Seattle, call quick pass plays to your tight end or backs. Graham, I believe hasn't caught a pass in the past two Seattle loses..duh.
> Finally... poor run blocking doesn't help any running back and maybe one reason so many of Seattle running backs have been getting hurt.
> 
> Coaching changes should be on the horizon.



agreed,that was stupid and arrogant  of the front office to think they could reshuffle the offensive line as they did and take away so many of their linemen they had from the first superbowl thinking it would make no difference. i could not believe that when they did that.If I was a seahawk fan i would have been pissed as hell over that.the line has been a shamble since the superbowl against the pats. they were arrogant to think they could go out and draft people and fix everything. it has now caught up to them.i saw this one coming years a few years ago.this does not surprise me since they have never fixed their line problems since back then.

They should take a page out of what the Rams did.They knew draft choices were not going to fix the horrible problems they had on the offensive line last year and went and traded for and got very excellent lineman in the offseason.That is what I would be begging the front office in seattle to do if I was a hawks fan personally.

Plus they have never had a viable replacement for Lynch ever since they lost him hense no running game since then.


----------



## antiquity

Besides the offensive line the rest of Wilson cast is not that bad. I see the problem with both the play calling (Bevin) and the offensive line coach...both need to go.
As important as a defense may be (defenses do win games and this Dallas game is an example) to get a good defense it takes money. Seattle spent money on both the quarterback and defense and left the offensive line go to pot. Remember, Dallas did not score a touchdown in this game.

Wilson has yet to learn to throw the flacking ball away when he is pressured. That 22 yard lost on the sack is inexcusable and was 100% Wilson fault. Wilson at times seems unable to read defenses sets well. Also receivers are not running good routes IMO.
Running game....Huh! Davis only got 25 yards on 15 carries....that less then 2 yards a carry. When Rawls was in the game he got 20 on only five carries.....4 yards a carry. What was Seattle coaching staff thinking?

But a win is a win, especially on the road against a team who had won three in a row, and Seattle is still in the hunt. Seattle (9-6) home against Arizona (7-8) and Atlanta (9-6) playing Carolina (11-4). Advantage Seattle.


----------



## antiquity

Do you think the Arizona Cardinal coach will help motivate the Seahawks with comments like this?



> Arians caught grief this week for his postgame comments after last Sunday’s win over the Giants where he said about Seattle’s CenturyLink Field, ”We know that’s our home field. We’re goin’ up there and kick their asses.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Do you think the Arizona Cardinal coach will help motivate the Seahawks with comments like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arians caught grief this week for his postgame comments after last Sunday’s win over the Giants where he said about Seattle’s CenturyLink Field, ”We know that’s our home field. We’re goin’ up there and kick their asses.
Click to expand...


pretty stupid stuff to say when you are having a losing season. I always thought he was an arrogant jerk,he has made so many arrogant comments like that so many times in the past.i hate the cards enough as it is since they belong in st louis so this is the more reason i hope the seahawks win sunday after those comments of his.


----------



## Papageorgio

antiquity said:


> Besides the offensive line the rest of Wilson cast is not that bad. I see the problem with both the play calling (Bevin) and the offensive line coach...both need to go.
> As important as a defense may be (defenses do win games and this Dallas game is an example) to get a good defense it takes money. Seattle spent money on both the quarterback and defense and left the offensive line go to pot. Remember, Dallas did not score a touchdown in this game.
> 
> Wilson has yet to learn to throw the flacking ball away when he is pressured. That 22 yard lost on the sack is inexcusable and was 100% Wilson fault. Wilson at times seems unable to read defenses sets well. Also receivers are not running good routes IMO.
> Running game....Huh! Davis only got 25 yards on 15 carries....that less then 2 yards a carry. When Rawls was in the game he got 20 on only five carries.....4 yards a carry. What was Seattle coaching staff thinking?
> 
> But a win is a win, especially on the road against a team who had won three in a row, and Seattle is still in the hunt. Seattle (9-6) home against Arizona (7-8) and Atlanta (9-6) playing Carolina (11-4). Advantage Seattle.



Here is an article about Wilson maybe needing a new coach.

Russell Wilson could use a coaching change, NFL.com says

The story has some good points and those hits to Wilson as they mount will take a toll on the gifted QB.


----------



## antiquity

Papageorgio said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the offensive line the rest of Wilson cast is not that bad. I see the problem with both the play calling (Bevin) and the offensive line coach...both need to go.
> As important as a defense may be (defenses do win games and this Dallas game is an example) to get a good defense it takes money. Seattle spent money on both the quarterback and defense and left the offensive line go to pot. Remember, Dallas did not score a touchdown in this game.
> 
> Wilson has yet to learn to throw the flacking ball away when he is pressured. That 22 yard lost on the sack is inexcusable and was 100% Wilson fault. Wilson at times seems unable to read defenses sets well. Also receivers are not running good routes IMO.
> Running game....Huh! Davis only got 25 yards on 15 carries....that less then 2 yards a carry. When Rawls was in the game he got 20 on only five carries.....4 yards a carry. What was Seattle coaching staff thinking?
> 
> But a win is a win, especially on the road against a team who had won three in a row, and Seattle is still in the hunt. Seattle (9-6) home against Arizona (7-8) and Atlanta (9-6) playing Carolina (11-4). Advantage Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an article about Wilson maybe needing a new coach.
> 
> Russell Wilson could use a coaching change, NFL.com says
> 
> The story has some good points and those hits to Wilson as they mount will take a toll on the gifted QB.
Click to expand...


I have been avocation that both Bevin and the offensive line coach be fired for about three years....


----------



## Papageorgio

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the offensive line the rest of Wilson cast is not that bad. I see the problem with both the play calling (Bevin) and the offensive line coach...both need to go.
> As important as a defense may be (defenses do win games and this Dallas game is an example) to get a good defense it takes money. Seattle spent money on both the quarterback and defense and left the offensive line go to pot. Remember, Dallas did not score a touchdown in this game.
> 
> Wilson has yet to learn to throw the flacking ball away when he is pressured. That 22 yard lost on the sack is inexcusable and was 100% Wilson fault. Wilson at times seems unable to read defenses sets well. Also receivers are not running good routes IMO.
> Running game....Huh! Davis only got 25 yards on 15 carries....that less then 2 yards a carry. When Rawls was in the game he got 20 on only five carries.....4 yards a carry. What was Seattle coaching staff thinking?
> 
> But a win is a win, especially on the road against a team who had won three in a row, and Seattle is still in the hunt. Seattle (9-6) home against Arizona (7-8) and Atlanta (9-6) playing Carolina (11-4). Advantage Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an article about Wilson maybe needing a new coach.
> 
> Russell Wilson could use a coaching change, NFL.com says
> 
> The story has some good points and those hits to Wilson as they mount will take a toll on the gifted QB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been avocation that both Bevin and the offensive line coach be fired for about three years....
Click to expand...


Yep, I think you maybe correct. They are predictable and they leave Wilson open to all sorts of hits.


----------



## antiquity

Players: For starters a new and improved field goal kicker! Walsh single handedly keep the Hawks out of the playoffs. Cost the Seahawks two games with missed kicks at the end of both games and keep Seattle out of possible overtime in two others.
Revamp the offensive line. Release Bennett and some of the high prices running backs that make a career of running up to the line of scrimmage and falling down, and free up money to help pay for offensive linemen.
Coaches: Get a offensive play caller that can see what is going on the field and make adjustments.
Get a offensive line coach that wants to make improvement instead of same old game after game crappy line play.

All teams have injury problems and when you come right down to it injuries to Seattle players wasn't as bad as one would think. What I mean by that really only Sherman and Chandler were injured to any degree that effected Seattle defense. I think Griffin stepped in and did a good job replacing Sherman. Remember Griffin is only a rookie. And while Bradley McDougald is no Cam Chandler he did a very good job IMO.
The offense injuries to the running backs were a problem with the running back core that thought that running up to the line of scrimmage and falling down was a winning strategy was misguided. I see the major problem was the bad play calling by a bad offensive coach was the real factor. I mean if you can't run between the tackles why call plays to run between the tackles?


----------



## antiquity

Just reported this past Wed...

RENTON, Wash. (AP) The search for a kicker in Seattle now includes former Jacksonville kicker Jason Myers after he signed a reserve/future contract with the Seahawks.

The deal with Myers was completed Wednesday. Seattle was able to sign Myers now because he was cut by Jacksonville earlier this year and was not with any other team at the conclusion of the regular season.

Seattle appears unlikely to bring back Blair Walsh after he missed eight field goals this season, including missed kicks that played a major role in three Seattle losses


----------



## yiostheoy

The Squawks just missed the playoffs this year (2017-2018).

Better luck next year.

2017 NFL Playoff Standings - National Football League


----------



## yiostheoy

antiquity said:


> Players: For starters a new and improved field goal kicker! Walsh single handedly keep the Hawks out of the playoffs. Cost the Seahawks two games with missed kicks at the end of both games and keep Seattle out of possible overtime in two others.
> Revamp the offensive line. Release Bennett and some of the high prices running backs that make a career of running up to the line of scrimmage and falling down, and free up money to help pay for offensive linemen.
> Coaches: Get a offensive play caller that can see what is going on the field and make adjustments.
> Get a offensive line coach that wants to make improvement instead of same old game after game crappy line play.
> 
> All teams have injury problems and when you come right down to it injuries to Seattle players wasn't as bad as one would think. What I mean by that really only Sherman and Chandler were injured to any degree that effected Seattle defense. I think Griffin stepped in and did a good job replacing Sherman. Remember Griffin is only a rookie. And while Bradley McDougald is no Cam Chandler he did a very good job IMO.
> The offense injuries to the running backs were a problem with the running back core that thought that running up to the line of scrimmage and falling down was a winning strategy was misguided. I see the major problem was the bad play calling by a bad offensive coach was the real factor. I mean if you can't run between the tackles why call plays to run between the tackles?


Well 89% is not bad.

Every other team with that high of a percentage is in the playoffs.  So it's NOT the kicker.

National Football League Stats - by Player Category | NFL.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This sums it up plain and simple in a short sentence from me. when was the last time that happened huh? hee hee.

The players same as they did in new england have lost confidance in pete the cheat carrol and same as Lynch,dont want to play for him anymore.Carrol has got to go,bring back Holmgren is what I say If I am a seahawks fan.


----------



## Papageorgio

Talk is Schneider might be leaving Seattle for Green Bay. Not sure if it will happen however if offered the job and the money is right, he could leave. Green Bay is a top tier NFL city.


----------



## antiquity

Papageorgio said:


> Talk is Schneider might be leaving Seattle for Green Bay. Not sure if it will happen however if offered the job and the money is right, he could leave. Green Bay is a top tier NFL city.



I didn't ...as of now Schneider is staying in Seattle. Green Bay picked someone else.


----------



## antiquity

LA RAM FAN said:


> This sums it up plain and simple in a short sentence from me. when was the last time that happened huh? hee hee.
> 
> The players same as they did in new england have lost confidance in pete the cheat carrol and same as Lynch,dont want to play for him anymore.Carrol has got to go,bring back Holmgren *is what I say If I am a seahawks fan*.



Thank the higher powers you aren't!


----------



## antiquity

Well the Seahawks finally woke up.....fired Cable and Bevell. Will be very interesting to see who Carroll hires to replace the two most inept coaches over the past two seasons.


----------



## Papageorgio

Were they inept win the Hawks won the Super Bowl? To me Bevell handled Russell Wilson’s development quite well. Wilson’s quick development and the system Bevell kept him in was always impressive to me. As far as Cable, he was always given inadequate below average talent and got a lot out of it. The Seattle line has had no talent for years and the defense was given the money. So I don’t entirely think it was the coaching as much as where the money was spent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Well the Seahawks finally woke up.....fired Cable and Bevell. Will be very interesting to see who Carroll hires to replace the two most inept coaches over the past two seasons.



fire the lackeys,blame it all on them,dont go after the heart of the matter.no surprise.thats the NFL for ya.

Reminds me of when cutler was the QB for the Bears. The owner always  blamed all the failures for the Bears on the coachs firing coach after coach when the HEART of the problem was Cutler who obviously had special connections to the owner to have last that long as he did.

I made a thread once talking about how he was a coach killer,they they were always the patsys for HIM costing them games all the time not understanding you could hire a great coach like Don Shula or Mike Holmgren and they could not make them a winner again with Cutler.

pete the cheat remains,nothing changes,the decline contiunes.


----------



## antiquity

Papageorgio said:


> Were they inept win the Hawks won the Super Bowl? To me Bevell handled Russell Wilson’s development quite well. Wilson’s quick development and the system Bevell kept him in was always impressive to me. As far as Cable, he was always given inadequate below average talent and got a lot out of it. The Seattle line has had no talent for years and the defense was given the money. So I don’t entirely think it was the coaching as much as where the money was spent.



Coaches like wine taste funny when opened to long. Many coaches who were part of Super Bowls wins in the past ran their course for example Tom Coughin with two super bowls wins....Bevell and Cable are just the latest.


----------



## Papageorgio

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were they inept win the Hawks won the Super Bowl? To me Bevell handled Russell Wilson’s development quite well. Wilson’s quick development and the system Bevell kept him in was always impressive to me. As far as Cable, he was always given inadequate below average talent and got a lot out of it. The Seattle line has had no talent for years and the defense was given the money. So I don’t entirely think it was the coaching as much as where the money was spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coaches like wine taste funny when opened to long. Many coaches who were part of Super Bowls wins in the past ran their course for example Tom Coughin with two super bowls wins....Bevell and Cable are just the latest.
Click to expand...


I agree with you there, that is why a 10 year contract for Gruden concerns me. Do you think Carroll might be done? His coaching hasn’t been that impressive the last couple seasons. Not saying I wouldn’t keep Carroll, he has proven his worth. 

Do you think Carroll would have been considered a good coach if Wilson wasn’t that good? 

I love Derek Carr and I think Gruden is a good coach, but without a good QB, Gruden’s numbers were average. 

I also think the same with Bellichick and Brady, would Bellichick have been considered a great coach if Brady wasn’t the QB? Would Brady been as good of a QB had it not been for Bellichick? 

To me, if Cable isn’t given good players, which we all know he had crap players, how much do you blame on Cable? Seattle management didn’t seem to think the offensive line was important enough to put money into it. Bevell, I see his departure as a stale offense and look, but there again, defense is the team’s primary focus. 

I hope Seattle gets some good coaches and gets protection for Wilson, he is a good QB, he is tough and a great competitor but all those hits tend to take a toll. Wilson is good for the game and I want him around the league for years to come. 

Done rambling, thanks for the sane football talk.


----------

